# Dump cart



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a quality dump cart to haul dirt and stones. Would like 1000lb capacity. What do you recommend?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

You can look for an old barge box, they work well


----------

